# 19 1/2 461707 briggs timing problem



## deankeehn (Jun 28, 2009)

Can anyone help me with a timing proble with a briggs and stratton 461707 19 1/2 - I just put new rods in it and the timing seam to be all messed up. I lined up the marks and it only backfires thru the carb. and blows gas out as well. Is there more to the timing then just lining up the marks?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

deankeehn said:


> Can anyone help me with a timing proble with a briggs and stratton 461707 19 1/2 - I just put new rods in it and the timing seam to be all messed up. I lined up the marks and it only backfires thru the carb. and blows gas out as well. Is there more to the timing then just lining up the marks?


Nope, as far as the timing goes, that's it. If your sure you had the marks properly aligned, then you may need to have a look at the valve clearances, and valve seat to make sure all is good.

First thing however would be to check the flywheel key and make sure it's not sheared, as it could be ignition timing and not valve timing that's causing your issue.


----------

